# Conch info



## royy (Jan 4, 2010)

Do you know anything about "Teddy Bear Conch"? I got it from lfs but i cant find any info on it 

Picture coming


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

never heard of it


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

royy said:


> Do you know anything about "Teddy Bear Conch"? I got it from lfs but i cant find any info on it
> 
> Picture coming


yeah, SUM sells them - they are more like snails than what you would think of conches - the ones i had often were on the side of a tank. i found them a bit fragile vs. the strawberry conches (which stirs and move the substrate).

I think technically they are a form of fighting conch.

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=497+526+2174&pcatid=2174


----------

